# Rumored Nikki Minaj/MAC collaboration



## sss215 (Nov 14, 2010)

I just read about this, this morning. Any thoughts??

  	Not that much of a fan, but I like MAC and celebrity pair ups, especially with women of color. If this happens I can see this being a very popular item. Looks like it will be a fun color.  Hopes its wearable for me, cause if so I will be looking into getting it.

http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor....o-produce-a-nicki-minaj-pink-friday-lipstick/

http://www.blaqvixenbeauty.com/Nick...Pink-Friday-4-Lipstick-MAC-Cosmetics-11983245

  	here is a link to the colors, pink noveau and girl about town mentioned in the article.

http://media.onsugar.com/files/2010...f546a945f2_Girl_About_Town_x_Pink_Nouveau.JPG


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 14, 2010)

Can't wait I will be on the look-out for this !!!!!!!!


----------



## L281173 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'll pass. I have to many fuschia colored lipsticks and glosses


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 17, 2010)

It's true. She gave one to Wendy Williams today and tweeted about it, they say.


----------



## sasse142 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes , I saw it on Wendy show.  Very pretty bright pink.  I emailed mac for an exact release date but they just told me to check online on 11/22 to sign up for the lipstick update.  But I'm excited and can't wait to order.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 17, 2010)

Will it only be available online or in stores as well?


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 17, 2010)

Just posted in another thread, cant wait to go home and watch WW to see what it looks like.


----------



## BlaqVixenBeauty (Nov 17, 2010)

Just online for 4 consecutive Fridays unfortunately


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hmm...it doesn't seem that unique.  I'll wait for swatches.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 18, 2010)

Curly1908 said:


> Hmm...it doesn't seem that unique.  I'll wait for swatches.



 	of course!  its not unique at all, its not catered to true die hard MAC/makeup fans.  Its mainly for her fan base... teens, tweens, young people who will buy into it  and aren't that committed to high end makeup yet. its starter makeup, something fun, cross promotional.   i say good call for MAC, cause i predict  its going to sell well.  i wonder how much they will actually have.  i think it will be extremely limited.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 18, 2010)

Curly1908 said:


> of course!  its not unique at all, its not catered to true die hard MAC/makeup fans.  Its mainly for her fan base... teens, tweens, young people who will buy into it  and aren't that committed to high end makeup yet. its starter makeup, something fun, cross promotional.   i say good call for MAC, cause i predict  its going to sell well.  i wonder how much they will actually have.  i think it will be extremely limited.



 	 In that case..... PASS!!!!
  	More money for something else.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 18, 2010)

Curly1908 said:


> In that case..... PASS!!!!
> More money for something else.


	i don't have anything like it, so i think i'll get one.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 18, 2010)

i love MAC but honestly they seem to be way more about making money more than anything else =\ , i'm just sayin ' ...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 18, 2010)

urbanD0LL said:


> i love MAC but honestly they seem to be way more about making money more than anything else =\ , i'm just sayin ' ...


 
	In the end its still a business. I'm sure this will be a gateway to MAC for a lot of new people though. Like I said some where else on this board, I have St. Germaine, Pink Nouveau, and Lady Gaga so the question becomes do I NEED another candy pink?


----------



## enigmatic (Nov 18, 2010)

Eh... It's just another pink lipstick. Pass.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 18, 2010)

*blank stare*


While I love to support a cosmetic company promoting an item featuring WOC, this is wack. This sounds half assed and thrown together at the last minute. They could've come better then this boring shit. I also suspect this is a weak attempt at a do-over for the Rodarte debacle.


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 18, 2010)

urbanD0LL said:


> i love MAC but honestly they seem to be way more about making money more than anything else =\ , i'm just sayin ' ...


	Nobody works for free.

  	It's up to the consumers to not succumb to business tactics, but most folks are sheep.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 19, 2010)

i do understand it's a business but at the same time i find their sales/marketing ways kind of overwhelming . at the end of the day yes of course it's up to the consumer to  decide whether they  want to buy something or not but idk  , that's just my take on that side of things .
  	that latest Nicki Minaj release proves my point exactly . and at least they could have came out with  cute packaging , AT LEAST .


----------



## sss215 (Nov 19, 2010)

HeavenLeiBlu said:


> *blank stare*
> 
> 
> While I love to support a cosmetic company promoting an item featuring WOC, this is wack. This sounds half assed and thrown together at the last minute. They could've come better then this boring shit. I also suspect this is a weak attempt at a do-over for the Rodarte debacle.


	I like it.  Nikki wears so much make-up that it all makes sense no matter how the ball bounces.  Her fans are MAC fans.    I hope its a successful launch.  Its been a while since MAC has worked with a WOC so closely, So I applaud.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Nov 19, 2010)

i think i'll pass on it, but it is cool to see MAC and Nicki work together so closely. At the same time I feel like this was pulled together like last week, lol.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 19, 2010)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> i think i'll pass on it, but it is cool to see MAC and Nicki work together so closely. At the same time I feel like this was pulled together like last week, lol.



Exactly. I think that's what bothers me most about it. Look at how early we receive buzz about other collections... it seems as though we're being thrown a bone. I'm not a pink lippie girl (anymore) plus I'm on a lippie no-buy anyway so this wouldn't have gotten my green regardless.

At the same time, they could have made it an actual collection (albeit small) of more than one lip,  and maybe a complimetary shadow and blush. Hell, I'm surprised that Mattel hasn't jumped in at this point and  lobbied for an actual re-collaboration of a Barbie collection featuring Nicki. Can you imagine? I'm not into Nicki or Barbie like that but even I can see the $$$ in that.


----------



## BlaqVixenBeauty (Nov 19, 2010)

I like the way you think!!

  	Have you guys signed up for the Pink Friday 4 Lipstick email yet? If not: http://www.maccosmetics.com/email_signup/email_signup.tmpl

  	One of the MAC artists on Twitter kept Tweeting that it comes out today online but only at macosmetics.com/macpro

  	Everyone else will have to wait until November 26th...I hope that's the correct date! But if you sign up for the email, you'll receive more information on the 22nd.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 19, 2010)

now THAT would have been pretty cool



Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Exactly. I think that's what bothers me most about it. Look at how early we receive buzz about other collections... it seems as though we're being thrown a bone. I'm not a pink lippie girl (anymore) plus I'm on a lippie no-buy anyway so this wouldn't have gotten my green regardless.
> 
> At the same time, they could have made it an actual collection (albeit small) of more than one lip,  and maybe a complimetary shadow and blush. Hell, I'm surprised that Mattel hasn't jumped in at this point and  lobbied for an actual re-collaboration of a Barbie collection featuring Nicki. Can you imagine? I'm not into Nicki or Barbie like that but even I can see the $$$ in that.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 20, 2010)

HeavenLeiBlu said:


> *blank stare*
> 
> 
> While I love to support a cosmetic company promoting an item featuring WOC, this is wack. *This sounds half assed and thrown together at the last minute.* They could've come better then this boring shit. I also suspect this is a weak attempt at a do-over for the Rodarte debacle.



 	MAC is just being super secretive.  This is what I thought about this lipstick release. My conclusion is that it surprised everyone because MAC is not sharing info so freely anymore.    They aren't even sharing info on all the boxing day releases.  Before we would  have MAC info here on specktra well in advance.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 20, 2010)

HeavenLeiBlu said:


> MAC is just being super secretive.  This is what I thought about this lipstick release. My conclusion is that it surprised everyone because MAC is not sharing info so freely anymore.    They aren't even sharing info on all the boxing day releases.  Before we would  have MAC info here on specktra well in advance.


 
	Could be they are trying to stave off another Rodarte. Look how far in advance we had information on that one. We all know what happened there. I'm guessing they will be playing things closer to the chest from now on.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 20, 2010)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Exactly. I think that's what bothers me most about it. Look at how early we receive buzz about other collections... it seems as though we're being thrown a bone. I'm not a pink lippie girl (anymore) plus I'm on a lippie no-buy anyway so this wouldn't have gotten my green regardless.
> 
> At the same time, they could have made it an actual collection (albeit small) of more than one lip,  and maybe a complimetary shadow and blush. Hell, I'm surprised that Mattel hasn't jumped in at this point and  lobbied for an actual re-collaboration of a Barbie collection featuring Nicki. Can you imagine? I'm not into Nicki or Barbie like that but even I can see the $$$ in that.


 
	Nicki loves to play up her Barbie alter ego/nickname but I would put money on it that even if she was on their radar, Mattel wouldn't want anything to do with her once they hear those lyrics from her and her Young Money camp. Even though Mattel is a toy company and courts new fans born every year, they still cater to their older fans who buy collectibles, home accessories, etc. MAC is certainly a bit more adventurous.


----------



## panther27 (Nov 20, 2010)

I am still a little annoyed over Rodarte being canceled,oh well.But I cannot wait for this lippie,it's gorgeous!


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Nov 21, 2010)

This color doesnt look exciting at all to me. Looks like Gaga Viva Glam to me! I love Nicki's makeup. Its always on point! But this is LAME! Mad props to her for getting the deal but as a upcoming Makeup Icon she should of really done something DIFFERENT. She is already compared as the RAP Lady Gaga, so she should be doing something totally diff then her. Oh well...


----------



## sss215 (Nov 21, 2010)

Dominikanmorena said:


> This color doesnt look exciting at all to me. Looks like Gaga Viva Glam to me! I love Nicki's makeup. Its always on point! But this is LAME! Mad props to her for getting the deal but as a upcoming Makeup Icon she should of really done something DIFFERENT. She is already compared as the RAP Lady Gaga, so she should be doing something totally diff then her. Oh well...



 	MAC's lipsticks don't photograph well in preview photos like the one going around on the web. I hope a pro member will have a swatch up soon.   Maybe one of the beauty blogs will have one soon as well.


----------



## mekaboo (Nov 21, 2010)

A lipstick is enough, it's just Nicki

  	They need to work closely a Woman of Color who has done something with meaning. The only time they have worked closely with a Woman of Color is Diana Ross and Fantasia.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 21, 2010)

mekaboo said:


> A lipstick is enough, it's just Nicki
> 
> They need to work closely a Woman of Color who has done something with meaning. The only time they have worked closely with a Woman of Color is Diana Ross and Fantasia.



 	I missed the Fantasia one.  Loved Diana Ross.  As a matter of fact, I loved MACs Icon releases in general. Its been a while since they had one.


----------



## mekaboo (Nov 21, 2010)

mekaboo said:


> I missed the Fantasia one.  Loved Diana Ross.  As a matter of fact, I loved MACs Icon releases in general. Its been a while since they had one.


 
	The Fantasia one consisted of two lipglasses

  	Now what they do need to bring back is the Icon collections. Tina Turner would be great considering all she's been through. Patti Labelle is also a good choice. Diann Carroll...so many choices...


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm still upset about missing that Diana Ross collection.  I was only a MAC wearer (i.e. foundation + clear gloss) back then so I was upset when I found out about the collection after the fact and the counters were sold out of everything.



mekaboo said:


> A lipstick is enough, it's just Nicki
> 
> They need to work closely a Woman of Color who has done something with meaning. The only time they have worked closely with a Woman of Color is Diana Ross and Fantasia.


----------



## mekaboo (Nov 21, 2010)

Girl I still have the shadows and pink brushes from that collection. And the blush! Gorgeous!


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just keep making me jealous.  Why couldn't I have become a MAC fanatic (instead of just a MAC wearer) earlier???

  	WHY!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	P.S.  You should make some FOTDs with your Ms. Ross stash so I can live vicariously....


----------



## sss215 (Nov 22, 2010)

I wonder what dupes of those shadows would be.  I have Diana Eyes 2, Shroom and Showstopper are in that one.   The other two a coral and a gold are just stunning.   Diana eyes 1 has Vex in it, any dupes for the other colors?

  	Once you said Fantasia lipglosses, I remembered.    As far as Icon, Tina Turner is one, but I never remember her wearing any makeup besides a red or neutral lip. Patti LaBelle would be a great choice.  Her face is always beat FLAWLESSLY!   MAC could come up with some good names too.


----------



## honybr (Nov 22, 2010)

I wonder what dupes of those shadows would be.  I have Diana Eyes 2, Shroom and Showstopper are in that one.   The other two a coral and a gold are just stunning.   Diana eyes 1 has Vex in it, any dupes for the other colors?

 		 			Once you said Fantasia lipglosses, I remembered.    As far as Icon, Tina Turner is one, but I never remember her wearing any makeup besides a red or neutral lip. Patti LaBelle would be a great choice.  Her face is always beat FLAWLESSLY!   MAC could come up with some good names too. 




 	 The New Attitude Palette!

  	On topic:  I can't remember the last time I wore an actual lipstick (gloss girl all the way) so I'll pass.  I'm looking forward to swatches though.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 22, 2010)

BadBadGirl said:


> Nicki loves to play up her Barbie alter ego/nickname but I would put money on it that even if she was on their radar, Mattel wouldn't want anything to do with her once they hear those lyrics from her and her Young Money camp. Even though Mattel is a toy company and courts new fans born every year, they still cater to their older fans who buy collectibles, home accessories, etc. MAC is certainly a bit more adventurous.


 Wait... the same Mattel who tried to yank the Bratz (dolls dressed and made up like streetwalkers and marketed to pre-teen girls) brand from under the creators, and when they failed at that, created  a knock-off line of dolls? That Mattel? They are certainly not on any sort of moral or ethical high ground to be looking down at the Young Money crew. #Imjustsayin'.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mattel yanked Bratz cause the guy used their materials to make the prototypes.  So in a way they were right to step into that. As far as lead in toys.  Um no.

  	We do have boxing day info, but very little.  Hardly any photos and the MUAs can't show us swatches.   Super secret.  I wish we could get more info in advance.  i digress...  The buzz over here on the boards is moving super slow. People can't even plan collections like they use too.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 23, 2010)

while supplies last ... leads me to believe  people better order on friday.  i have a feeling its going to be super limited and sell out right away.


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 23, 2010)

Yep, James Bonds secrecy equates to me never visiting the collection threads and me forgetting that their are new collections. But I want this lipstick, no doubt about it and I don't even like her not even in the least.


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 23, 2010)

I wonder why they didn't make this a Viva Glam campaign.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 23, 2010)

Curly1908 said:


> I wonder why they didn't make this a Viva Glam campaign.


 
	I'm thinking it was 1. a last minute decision and 2. Looks too much like their last Viva Glam promotion. You cant deny the similarity to VG Gaga.


----------



## BlaqVixenBeauty (Nov 23, 2010)

Have you all seen Erin's swatches yet? http://scandalousbeautyonline.com/2010/11/mac-nicki-minaj-pink-friday-lipstick-info-swatches/


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 23, 2010)

Right.  Not to mention that the favorite MAC pink lippie of both Lady Gaga & Nicki Minaj is the same color -- Pink Nouveau.  

  	I just feel better about celebrity endorsements when I know the $ is going to charity.  Anyway, I've seen the swatches on both Temptalia and Scandalous Beauty so I'll definitely be passing.  It made Christine look sick, and Erin wasn't a fan of the color.  Bleh.  It'll still sell out though, lol.



Curly1908 said:


> I'm thinking it was 1. a last minute decision and 2. Looks too much like their last Viva Glam promotion. You cant deny the similarity to VG Gaga.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 23, 2010)

that lipstick is so dupeable ! i still want it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	but i'm sure i can find something similar at Inglot . matter of fact i think i have something similar from Inglot .

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-nicki-minaj-pink-friday-lipstick-review-photos-swatches#more-27017


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 24, 2010)

Obviously, this is what annoys me the most, LOL. But I'm perfectly satisfied with what we know of the Peacocky collection and it's offerings.  I'd plan to take a break after it, until Wonder Woman releases unless the alleged "Metal Rocks" collection hits in between. 

*crosses fingers in hopes that it's real and we get that coveted MSF re-promote*


----------



## sss215 (Nov 24, 2010)

sss215 said:


> Obviously, this is what annoys me the most, LOL. But I'm perfectly satisfied with what we know of the Peacocky collection and it's offerings.  I'd plan to take a break after it, until Wonder Woman releases unless the alleged "Metal Rocks" collection hits in between.
> 
> *crosses fingers in hopes that it's real and we get that coveted MSF re-promote*



 	Peacocky is Metal Rocks. I believe that was the working name since its the collection with the Mega Metals shadows.  

  	I'm crossing my fingers for Metal Rock MSF too.


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 27, 2010)

Afrobella posted a review of the lippie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xNTvcV0Od8

  	Yeah, it's not flattering (especially right out of the tube)...but changing the original color completely with a brown l/l produces a more wearable result.


----------



## User38 (Nov 27, 2010)

I had an opportunity to try it out -- and frankly I don't find it that special or unique... and changing ls with pencils is not what we should be doing unless we only have a few lipsticks and those need amplifying by changing them with pencils.


  	it's an ok ls, but not any more special than pink nouveau which is perm, or a St. Germain which was LE.... I think we will see lots of this colour for next spring
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 without having to wait till fridays to buy it.


----------



## User38 (Nov 27, 2010)

sss215 said:


> Obviously, this is what annoys me the most, LOL. But I'm perfectly satisfied with what we know of the Peacocky collection and it's offerings.  I'd plan to take a break after it, until Wonder Woman releases unless the alleged "Metal Rocks" collection hits in between.
> 
> *crosses fingers in hopes that it's real and we get that coveted MSF re-promote*



 	Peacocky is Metal Rocks. I believe that was the working name since its the collection with the Mega Metals shadows.  

  	I'm crossing my fingers for Metal Rock MSF too.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 28, 2010)

i was having fun swatching some lipsticks and decided to take a picture, they're like 98% accurate.
  	from what i've seen of Pink Friday around the 'net it looks like Inglot #152 & #254 would be close


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Nov 28, 2010)

yeah i'm sorry i don't think i would look good with frosty pink lips. big ups to those who can pull it off, i KNOW i can't.


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm having nightmares about brown girls with frosty highlighted browbones, sharpie-drawn eyebrows, too light foundation, and Pink 4 Friday l/s with Chestnut l/l.

  	*shivers*


----------



## User38 (Nov 29, 2010)

Curly1908 said:


> I'm having nightmares about brown girls with frosty highlighted browbones, sharpie-drawn eyebrows, too light foundation, and Pink 4 Friday l/s with Chestnut l/l.
> 
> *shivers*


 
	lolol Curly -- I know what you mean... I tried it on, and it looked awful on me and I am an NC20 ... it just doesn't work on someone with a warm undertone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 regarless of the level, imo.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Nov 29, 2010)

Curly1908 said:


> I'm having nightmares about brown girls with frosty highlighted browbones, sharpie-drawn eyebrows, too light foundation, and Pink 4 Friday l/s with Chestnut l/l.
> 
> *shivers*


 
	Sounds like Phaedra from Real Housewives of Atlanta!!!! lol


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 30, 2010)

lol!!

  	It's truly the quintessential latest "bad makeup look" for brown girls so that could apply to Phaedra and many others. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Quote:


Curly1908 said:


> Sounds like Phaedra from Real Housewives of Atlanta!!!! lol


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 4, 2010)

I finally found a full-faced, well-lit (thus, more accurate) pic of a WOC wearing "Pink Friday 4" l/s.  It's from bellasugar.com.


----------



## Soul Unique (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## User38 (Dec 5, 2010)

^ agree with Soul ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	and just to clarify.... Metal Rocks was the first wn.. then it was changed to Mega Metals, and is now called the Peacocky collection.

  	additionally, the real reason for secrecy and lack of info is that there are too many bloggers who unwittingly leak info to small independent cosmetic companies, who then copy products in India, China, Korea, Pakistan.. etc. and then sell for 1/10 of the price of the name brands, who have to spend so much in R&D.


----------



## MoMique (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey ladies!! I'm usually a lurker but had to chime in and show some swatches of the PF lippies, hopefully this is the right place...Oh yea I had to do my crazy Nickie face....lmao!

  	For reference: NC50 Select, Caramel in Colorstay(oily)
  	p.s. the picture with the plum liner, Im also wearing Lavender Wind


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 6, 2010)

HerGreyness said:


> ^ agree with Soul ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now this is an explanation that i can accept. (As if MAC gives a damn about what explanation I'll accept, LOL)


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, Monique it looks good on ya . . . !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just might have to get my hands on this if I cant find my Gaga which appears to have disappeared ! Thanks
  	I also love your eyemakeup


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Dec 11, 2010)

girrrrrrllll this looks really good!



MoMique said:


> Hey ladies!! I'm usually a lurker but had to chime in and show some swatches of the PF lippies, hopefully this is the right place...Oh yea I had to do my crazy Nickie face....lmao!
> 
> For reference: NC50 Select, Caramel in Colorstay(oily)
> p.s. the picture with the plum liner, Im also wearing Lavender Wind


----------



## MoMique (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks dear! I will have a tutorial of it on YT. And PF & VG Gaga are a bit different, have you gotten your hands on PF?


----------



## Cocosmith (Jan 8, 2011)

So I finally got my Pink Friday-l/s. Just to my surprise it also looks alot like - I Like it Like that-l/s. Oh well what can a sista do. Lol


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 8, 2011)

I got mine too.  Havent tried it yet but I will soon.   I like it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is a tutorial I did of looks that I like to wear using Pink Friday Lipstick....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnkOEPi0Mgw


----------



## marajode (Jan 12, 2011)

Good Heavens, woman, you are beautiful!

  	I love how you did your eyes!!!!!!!!!!!

  	Love, love, love this look.



MoMique said:


> Hey ladies!! I'm usually a lurker but had to chime in and show some swatches of the PF lippies, hopefully this is the right place...Oh yea I had to do my crazy Nickie face....lmao!
> 
> For reference: NC50 Select, Caramel in Colorstay(oily)
> p.s. the picture with the plum liner, Im also wearing Lavender Wind


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey girl, great video !!!!!


----------

